# Game #25: San Antonio Spurs (12-9) @ Phoenix Suns (16-8) - 12/15



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Tuesday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 99-105 @ Denver Nuggets*











*Phoenix Suns (16-8) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* San Antonio Spurs (12-9) 

Starters: 








[PG] Tony Parker







[SG] Keith Bogans








[SF] Richard Jefferson









[PF] Tim Duncan







[C]Antonio McDyess *




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Can't wait to handles the Spurs, this going to be awesome.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Something about watching Tim Duncan play the Suns strikes fear in my heart. Not sure why.

It might be the eye bulging.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate the Spurs so damn much! I liked Jefferson until he was sent to the Spurs. Now I absolutely hate him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just started watching. Suns up 22-14 with 2 mins left.

Amare's been beasting. 8 pts, 6 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LOU! cleaning up the glass with put and1. Missed though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

28-17, Suns at the end of 1.

I just noticed Nash has 9 pts, 4 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lou driving it on Bonner and made it. It's just funny seeing it. 


Amare picks up a BS foul. 2nd. He has 12 pts (6-7), 8 rebs, and has to sit now.


34-21, Suns 8:56 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic draining 3's on the team that helped us to draft him. Awesome. Kerr worked hard to get him. He has 8 pts.


46-34, Suns 5:28 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare hits the jumper. He's killing them. 18 pts (8-9), 8 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, leave Frye open. dumb-asses.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DRAGIC! Another 3. Jrich tried to go with hurt wrist but probably not gonna come back. 

Then Frye!

61-45, Suns 1:51 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Duncan got "fouled" and1. Then Nash hits a **** you 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God, I hate Manu. Such a *****. Gets bailed out by flailing. 


67-52, Suns at the half.


Amare 18 pts (8-11), 8 rebs, 

Nash 14 pts (6-12), 7 assists


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok..

No repeat of the Nuggets game

No repeat of the Nuggets game

No repeat of the Nuggets game

No repeat of the Nuggets game

No repeat of the Nuggets game

No repeat of the Nuggets game


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Spurs look so bad. It's pretty shocking.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, Jefferson sucks.

Jrich hits a 3. Yes, he's back.

Lou is out though for the game. Has a sprain



Hill on a fast break with the layup

76-56, Suns 8:30 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SOMEONE****INGGUARDMASON. You should know by now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns are shooting way too quick. It's giving the Spurs a ton of more opportunities to make a push.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God****ingdamnit. 

Leaving too many shooters open and not rotating 


87-82, Suns1 min left.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I always forget, but Tim Duncan DOES NOT FOUL. And if he ever gets called for a foul, it's a bloody outrage to the game of basketball.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Organized Chaos said:


> Ok..
> 
> No repeat of the Nuggets game
> 
> ...


I said no repeat of the Nuggets game. Almost identical.


89-84, Suns at the end of 3. 


Amare 23 pts (10-16), 10 rebs

Nash 22 pts (10-19), 10 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> I always forget, but Tim Duncan DOES NOT FOUL. And if he ever gets called for a foul, it's a bloody outrage to the game of basketball.


lol so true.

OK, seriously, ship Jrich's *** out for nothing. Hell, cut him. I've defended him, but he's a ****ing piece of ****.


Thank you, Goran Dragic.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why the hate for Jrich? He's saved the Suns like 5 times this season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Why the hate for Jrich? He's saved the Suns like 5 times this season.


Dude, I know. It's only this game. Bad shots, turning it over, and leaving players open. I've defended him, I was able to look past his lapses because I know he can go off. But he's not even contributing to that tonight. I know he is hurt, but still, tired of those dumb plays.

I'm amped up tonight as you can tell haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

NASH! jumper and1. 25 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with thuderous dunk! 27 and 12!


Dragic drains ANOTHER 3! 16 pts.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, but I don't think getting rid of Jrich for nothing would help the Suns at all. 

And Goran Dragic is playing with a really high amount of confidence. He looks so improved compared to last year, it's crazy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, ignore that about giving him away lol


Yep. This is the potential I saw from Dragic. Which is why I was so happy we traded/drafted him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's been ****ing awesome. He wanted that ball when he jumped in front for the steal. 28 pts and 13 rebs, 3 stls


Then Dragic on the fastbreak with the layup. 


110-97, Suns 2:54 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Spurs giving up.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Awesome games from Nash Amare and Dragic.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 116, Spurs 104*


Amare 28 pts (12-21), 14 rebs, 3 stls

Nash 25 pts (11-20), 13 assists


Dragic 18 pts (7-9), 3 rebs, 2 assists in 22 mins (mostly played SG)


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Only got to catch the last 5 mins but loved every moment of it. Glad the Suns pulled it out and buried the Spurs in the fourth ^_^

P.S. - Since when did Amare start caring about rebounding again?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Meir, you're alive! :shocked:

Looking at game logs, since December 2nd, Amare's avging 11.1 rebs a game (7 games). Only one game below 8 and 4 over 10 (including 21 reb night)


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Why the hate for Jrich? He's saved the Suns like 5 times this season.


Well, if he stopped playing like he was on the Warriors, then maybe he'd be helpful. However, he's probably being paid double what he should and producing half of what he should be paid.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Organized Chaos said:


> *Meir, you're alive! :shocked:
> 
> Looking at game logs, since December 2nd, Amare's avging 11.1 rebs a game (7 games). Only one game below 8 and 4 over 10 (including 21 reb night)*


*

Lol, sorry bro. Been busy with finals and getting packed for a vacation in Cali ^_^

Do you think this production will last from him?*


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Amare has been really good on the glass lately numbers wise.. oddly enough that's been the same stretch that we've played our worst (record wise). I care less about his numbers than I care about him boxing out, as long as we're competitive on the glass - which we honestly have no business being but we are this year! - and despite the lower numbers he's definitely been much, MUCH better boxing out this year than he ever has been.. even if he still has lapses.. Those reb. numbers are big though, great to see from him.


----------

